# Pigeon growling or is it cooing?



## Nisha09 (Apr 22, 2017)

For the past month my pigeon, dumpling has been making very deep growling noises. Its to the point it sometimes scares me out of my sleep . I wanted to know what this sound actually is.

At first I thought it was deep growling and that she was mad but if I approached her the growling would get deeper, frantic and also Id get a ton of happy wing claps or tail wags. Even her bobbing her head side to side till I touch her. If she is in her cage for a bit and I walk away, the same cooing will happen and she will hide under a blanket and start it up again in a constant for hours.

it's sometimes accompanied by very loud cooing. 

When she is out she doesn't do this.

added an attachment so you can see her 

What is this type of sound?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Are you sure she is female as males do this almost constantly when calling for a mate. Beautiful bird btw.


----------



## Nisha09 (Apr 22, 2017)

FredaH said:


> Are you sure she is female as males do this almost constantly when calling for a mate. Beautiful bird btw.


oh yeah very positive she laid 4 eggs while being with me since I got her in April. That's actually the weird part because I thought only males were vocal constantly. 

She deff has bonded to me a lot I used to let her sleep out the cage and she would snuggle by my head or feet. but now I cant and this is when the noises are constant when Im not in her line of sight or asleep and she is in the cage.

the growling is just very different.


----------



## tausif933 (Jul 13, 2017)

Nisha09 said:


> oh yeah very positive she laid 4 eggs while being with me since I got her in April. That's actually the weird part because I thought only males were vocal constantly.
> 
> She deff has bonded to me a lot I used to let her sleep out the cage and she would snuggle by my head or feet. but now I cant and this is when the noises are constant when Im not in her line of sight or asleep and she is in the cage.
> 
> the growling is just very different.



Some females are very vocal and aggressive like males when you approach their cage/nesting box. The sound your female pigeon is making is calling for mate its like "ho-oo-oor" and puffing their neck. First they start it slow and low and it keeps getting stronger and louder till their mate join them in nesting box. Most of the times male makes that sound.
I think you should get a mate for her.


----------



## Nisha09 (Apr 22, 2017)

tausif933 said:


> Some females are very vocal and aggressive like males when you approach their cage/nesting box. The sound your female pigeon is making is calling for mate its like "ho-oo-oor" and puffing their neck. First they start it slow and low and it keeps getting stronger and louder till their mate join them in nesting box. Most of the times male makes that sound.
> I think you should get a mate for her.


Sadly I cant afford a mate for them :^(


----------

